# Boat Towing Insurance ( A Must )



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

To any and all of you that have or will own a boat. I cannot stress the importance of getting UNLIMITED towing insurance. Boat US and Sea Tow are 2 popular choices. I have Boat US. 

Just so you know if you need a tow the per hour charge will start as soon as the tow boat leaves the dock and contniues until they get home. The nearest tow may be 1-3 hours away from you and cheap rates start as low as 150 an hour. Now when they tow you in they can only go about 6mph so the tow will take a few hours itself. Tack on extra hourly charges for night time, small craft advisory and you could easily be looking at $1000 - $2000 tow!

The unlimited insurance costs under 150 a year. Not bad. We were towed in last night after our steering went out. We were 9 miles from our marina. The nearest available tow boat was in Reedville VA. This tow would have been about 1300 if we had to pay for it ourselves.

Its like AAA (even better) for the water.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anyone who owns a boat and doesn't carry tow insurance is an idiot. Like you I have UNLIMITED towing through Boat US and pay around $140.00 a year. I've had it as long as I've had a boat. Just a one mile tow will cost you around $350.00.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

my general boat insurance covers towing for me, but i would have to pay up front and then get a reimbursement. 

i agree the cost of a tow is crazy! 

and the insurance is a must. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

at a buck 30 a yr i consider it free


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

It's only a must if you need it. I've been on the water for over 20 years and have never needed a tow. I've towed people in, but I've never needed one. 

This doesn't mean I don't carry insurance since I've been carrying Tow Boat US for years now, but I don't think I'll break even. 

You know, what's going to happen. If I ever drop the insurance, I'll need it, so I'm keeping it.  

- Dae


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have sea tow- they SUCK - two times already this year i needed them and either could nt get ahold of them or they didnt even answer the radio OR phone.........sea tow left me stranded for the last time. BOAT US next year for sure


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have never heard a bad word about Boat US. I have never heard of Sea Tow until the guys towing us in told us about them. They did not bad mouth them just letting us know that there are other towing services. Our guys were VERY courteous and VERY professional.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

boat us has recently bought out a couple of the tow servies in the western end of lake erie, they have a decent reputation so far. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

..I had Boat US, got towed in by Seatow and Boat US reimbursed me..what can I say but great service...


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I have Boat US, and it came in handy a couple of weeks ago. I ran the batteries dead and called their 800# and they would call me about every 20min with an update and came out (took about an 1hr and a half as the captain was busy towing someone else) and gave me a jump. Great customer service.


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*All great points, also...*

be weary if you beached your boat or got caught on a sandbar of anybody who comes up and offers you a tow. If they are a "salvager" and a price is not negoitated up from, then they can charge up to I think 30% of the boat value. I am not sure of the exact law since I will always use Boat US, but I have read some cases where larger boats that beached for the day or hit a sandbar were approached and towed in by what they thought was a nice guy for the normal going rate to realize that the tow of their $100,000 boat just cost them $30,000. This is legal by maritime law and sadly there are those out there who exploit this law to make money. Anyone else know more about this topic? Id be interested in hearing anyother experiences around this situation.


----------

